# He's becoming an under-the-table dog.



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Wally has suddenly taken to sitting and laying under tables and desks. 

What's up with that?? LOL

It's so weird. It's like "where's the dog? oh, there he is, sitting under the table."


----------



## lisahi (Jun 19, 2011)

Coco is like that. When I bring her in from a walk, she runs underneath the dining table to rest. It's also a good place for her to hide when she wants to play "catch me if you can!" I'm sure it's the den-like nature of the table. Nice and dark and cozy. Coco also sleeps under standing wire shelves in my bathroom at night.


----------



## The_Monstors (Oct 1, 2010)

Some dogs like being in a nook to nap. Makes them feel cozy and safe to be in an enclosed space. Think of all the animals who sleep in burrows and caves in nature. 

One of my dogs loves napping under the desk and loves his kennel covered in fabric on the top. He also loves being under blankets at night. My other dog doesn't really care about having a nook.

So long as its not done in fear and he won't leave his table then I wouldn't worry much about it.


----------



## KBLover (Sep 9, 2008)

Yeah, no fear involved at all, it's just something he just started doing lately, like maybe a couple weeks ago.

I know he likes his favorite corner in my room (even with that big bed - not that he doesn't enjoy the big bed!) and I figured that was why (den/enclosed area). 

In fact, it was more the other way - he avoided walking/sitting/laying under the table for years. Now, he's just up and doing it LOL.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

it's not under the table but the last week or so, our brittany has taken to laying in her crate for the heckuva it. Not a big deal, our other dogs have always done this but she hasn't. Nice to see she is. At leat you know where Wally is!


----------



## Polywoggy (Mar 7, 2011)

Jack likes to be under the computer desk or the coffee table. Sometimes it means we are going, "Hey, where's Jack? Oh NVM there he is!" It is polite of him to keep out from underfoot though.
Our house is tiny and Willow likes to lie where she is in the way. In front of the door, the kitchen pantry, the fridge... It's harder for a larger dog to get under things though.


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Penny likes to be enclosed. In the living room, she's always under the end table. She sleeps under my bed. She used to sleep under the coffee table but kept hitting her head whenever she woke up, lol. The end table is taller so she moved over there.


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

Obi does that too. I usually do shaping in the bedroom because it's quiet and we can get away from the cats, and when I let them into the bedroom Obi always runs under the bed and sits there looking at me for a few seconds, then goes to his mat. He's a terrier though, so he likes being "underground".


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

That is Ozzie for you as well. If we are out and at someone elses house, he will find anything to lay under/hide behind. Its pretty amusing to see this 100# hiding under a 3x3 end table. 

Silly Oz. We can still see you.


----------

